# Голоса под Weltmeister Stella



## eXi (4 Авг 2012)

Никто не знает, где можно заказать новые голоса, которыми бы можно было заменить те которые на Стелле, а то старые уже можно сказать ремонту не подлежат.


----------



## диапазон64 (5 Авг 2012)

*eXi*,
Вы можете обратиться напрямую на фабрику в Чехию. Они изготовят качественные голоса и обойдутся они намного дешевле чем покупать с Германии или Италии. Вот ссылка Смотреть здесь.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (5 Авг 2012)

eXi писал:


> а то старые уже можно сказать ремонту не подлежат.


А можно по подробнее. В чём это заключается, и кто Вам поставил данный диагноз. Впервые слышу, что бы голоса на прямодечнике "ухайдакали" (извините за сленг) в доску.


----------



## eXi (6 Авг 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> А можно по подробнее. В чём это заключается, и кто Вам поставил данный диагноз. Впервые слышу, что бы голоса на прямодечнике "ухайдакали" (извините за сленг) в доску.


Инструмент очень долго пролежал, большенство отпало, фагот очень не строит.

Так а можно где то на Украине достать новые голоса?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (6 Авг 2012)

Фагот не строит, потому что высохла мастика и голосовые планки вибрируют при игре. Это обычное явление в таких случаях. Достаточно сделать перезаливку и всё встанет на место. Ищите хороших мастеров. По крайней мере в Киеве и в Одессе такие имеются (видел их работу). Перезаливка голосов с регулировкой и со склёпкой Вам, стопудово, обойдётся дешевле, чем заказ голосов и таже перезаливка. А качество ответа при ручной доводке голоса будет лучше, чем простая штамповка новых голосов. 
Вывод: покажите инструмент хорошему мастеру. Не занимайтесь самодеятельностью. Это чревато большими ненужными финансовыми тратами. Аминь.


----------



## eXi (12 Авг 2012)

Спасибо) Жаль только что в большинстве городов мастеров нет(


----------

